

Ask HN: how much of your programming skills depends on Google - zeet2020


======
kellros
Currently, very little. Only when I have to revise some things ( < 5% ).

------
symbion
Right now ? 90% because I am learning a new programming language.

------
wheelerwj
wow, in all honesty... I am guessing 50% for language-specific syntax issues.
But I usually know exactly what I am searching for. For issues where I am
stuck, about 10-15%

